
How to Leave the United Kingdom - ciccionamente
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/general-election-result-leave-uk-how-boris-johnson-tory-majority-labour-a9244701.html
======
jamil7
Colleagues and friends of mine from the UK have recently been applying and in
(I think) all cases being granted permanent residency here in Germany. Germany
seems pretty happy to pick up skilled workers especially in tech.

~~~
joezydeco
The other week I was visiting family outside of Frankfurt. They're in a sleepy
commuter suburb which hasn't seen any new construction in decades.

This visit, I could count multiple large apartment/condo buildings being
erected around town. The locals told me that downtown Frankfurt is getting too
expensive to live so people are moving outward.

We knew the financial types were already fleeing London for France and
Germany. This seems to confirm that it's accelerating.

~~~
growlist
> We knew the financial types were already fleeing London for France and
> Germany. This seems to confirm that it's accelerating.

Unless you can prove otherwise this simply isn't the case, a quick Google
yielding the following news headlines:

'Germany angry Brexit ‘exodus did not happen’ – study shows London continues
to lead'

'Bankers Don’t Flee London, Despite Exodus Predictions Mass departures from
U.K.’s financial center so far haven’t happened'

'The Brexit exodus that never was Frankfurt – not as appealing as it first
appeared Doom-mongers predicted a massive flight from the City. But it simply
didn’t happen.'

------
IdontRememberIt
In 1992, when Switzerland voted "NO" to the EEE (European Economic Area), we
had all these drama for a few years in the newspapers. The Swiss media kept
telling us we would die alone on our island in the middle of Europe...

~~~
happytoexplain
Is there a strong practical correlation between this and that (i.e. not just a
thematic similarity)?

------
lvturner
Left seven years ago, wasn't easy, have yet to regret it.

~~~
renjimen
Ditto. Took a few years to embrace the cultural differences and find new
friends. I find the UK quite a depressing place to go back to now.

~~~
dev_north_east
I wonder if that's a common theme among long time emigrants? I moved to the UK
just over 5 years ago, I love home but find it slightly depressing being back
there for more than a couple of days.

~~~
lvturner
I think it might depend on why you left, and where you moved from/to.

------
forgotmypwd123
Auto-play video warning.

------
dev_north_east
Yawn, some people will go. They probably would have anyways. Life goes on. All
the celebs who said they'd leave, won't. I'm getting tired of seeing this
again and again

------
allgreen
Pure click-bait. Even with Brexit it's still 10-50x easier to found a limited
entity in UK than eg in Germany.

~~~
mhd
Huh? I doubt that anyone is turning their backs on the UK after a Tory win for
_business_ reasons. If you're for lax regulations and live in the UK, you
might already be drunk earlier than usual.

~~~
ciccionamente
And unfortunately someone flagged this post.

------
zozbot234
Remember all those folks who said they were going to leave the U.S. if Trump
won the 2016 elections? Yup, me neither.

~~~
happytoexplain
I can't tell if you're purposefully implying that there were many more people
who earnestly said that than went through with it as some kind of insult, but
regardless, I'd be genuinely curious to know if there are any numbers.

------
goodhacker
Not really applicable to the situation. A pro business centrist Conservative
won with a large majority.

Labour is the only party along with the BNP (white supremacists) to be
Investigated by the human rights commission for racism.

The talk of people of colour wanting to leave is over blown. Look at the
cabinet and junior ministers, it's one of the most diverse there has been.

------
rezeroed
Would have been more relevant if Labour had won. Not for no reason that they
didn't.

